# Ford 3600 clutch malfunction



## Rdavis2 (Nov 30, 2014)

The 2stage clutch on my 3600 seems to work backwards. The transmission engages first, then the PTO. Has anyone ever seen this?


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Rdavis2,

Welcome aboard the Ford/New Holland tractor forum.

Never heard of this clutch behavior before, but there's always a first time! That's what makes this forum interesting! 

Did happen suddenly? How old is the clutch in your 3600? 

This appears to be a radical change in the internal PTO clutch adjustment. You are going to have to split the tractor to check the clutch. I suspect that something has broken or possibly a pin has fallen out of the PTO clutch finger mechanism. You likely will have clutch damage. 

Post back when you find out what the problem was.


----------



## wri1922 (Jan 6, 2015)

Hi Harvey....... With my 1975 Ford 3600, how do I know if it has a single or double clutch. Has separate pto control??
Thanks for any help!


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

No way to know absolutely if you have a double clutch and live PTO but I'm pretty sire that by 75/76 they all had double clutches.
One way to test it is to hook up a mower behind it and test it.
Put both the tractor and pto into gear and drive slowly somewhere.
When you push the clutch pedal halfway down the tractor should stop but the pto/mower keeps turning.
When you push the pedal all the way down everything should stop.

Edit: PS, Your tractor could have been built in late 1975 but it is considered a 1976 model.
Just like a 1964 1/2 Mustang is considered a 65.


----------

